# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Astressin B Test Update

## PaulC

This one is being discussed elsewhere.....


http://www.hairloss-research.com/hai...h/astressin-b/

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I ain't impressed in the slightest until they start testing on humans.  You have so many scientists who make a living testing on mice but never do a damn thing to benefit humans.  At least it looks like they're trying to develop this drug for humans though.

----------


## BoSox

This means nothing to us who deal with MPB. Genetic disorder. This is only for stress, am I right?

----------


## Mojo Risin

*Maxime June 22, 2011 at 7:39 am 

You guys are honestly wasting your time. Mouse hair phases are not even the same as humans … and this would only treat hairloss due to massive amount of stress (which can be naturally cured by the way).

This simply can’t cure GENETIC MALE/FEMALE PATTERN BALDNESS.
 FDA approval would take 5 to 10 years to complete … so people, don’t put too much faith into this. It’s just one of the THOUSAND of ”potential cures” researchers have been promising us over the years and it’s gonna fail like the rest.

admin June 22, 2011 at 3:32 pm 

Maxime, thank you for your comment, but obviously I cannot agree with you.

The fact that our subject’s hair phases are not an exact replication of the Human’s hair growth cycle has absolutely nothing to do with the potential efficiency of the compound we are researching as a future treatment.

Secondly, and as previously stated, contrary to the studies that have already been conducted our subjects have not been tampered with, and have not been subjected to any kind of external factor that could have induced stress. Furthermore some of these mice have been born with Alopecia, which might provide an indication that the compound is also effective in treating genetic conditions that lead to hairloss.

Finally, without any disrespect, your line of thought will not lead to anything positive or productive, if you strongly believe this condition is incurable, this blog isn’t for you.*

That's an answer.



.

----------


## UK_

They've _just discoeverd it_ - lol even if they had just discovered it in 1997 we would still be in trial stages.

----------


## Thinning@30

I'm so sick of hearing about mice trials.  Yes, we know astressin-b regrows hair on mice.  How soon could this be tested on humans or at least macaques?

I'd even offer myself as a test subject.  How dangerous can this stuff be?  It's not like any of the mice died.  If I could get my hands on some of this stuff I'd try it, but I have no idea how to store it or inject or what dosage to use.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Amen to that, Thinning@30.  If scientists tested even half of the stuff on humans that they do on mice, then we might actually have a cure by now.  Instead though, they only test them on mice and we're left with horseshit like 'all natural' shampoos.

----------


## Mojo Risin

I know someone who sell this stuff and it cost 1300$ for 5 mg. 
At that price, I doubt you still want some.

----------


## gmonasco

> If scientists tested even half of the stuff on humans that they do on mice, then we might actually have a cure by now.


 If scientists tested even half of the stuff on humans that they do on mice, most of them would be out of jobs (or in prison).

----------


## Thinning@30

> I know someone who sell this stuff and it cost 1300$ for 5 mg. 
> At that price, I doubt you still want some.


 At this point, I'm crazy and desperate enough that $1300 doesn't seem so bad.  Nonetheless, I don't have a scientific or medical background, so even if I could get my hands on this stuff, I wouldn't know how to handle it, or what exactly to do with it.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Out of jobs or in prison?  That's totally ridiculous.  There's no reason why more than 4 companies can't at least try to progress forward beyond testing on mice.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Well, like I said before, those so-called scientists make a living out of torturing mice and subjecting them to all kinds of useless experiments. Basically they have no aim or goals beyond that, nor do they have any intentions of trying their useless "discoveries" on humans, EVER. I've been reading about similar "discoveries" that reverse hair loss in mice for over 25 years. But we never see anything in real life. Had those sons of bitches really worked on a cure or treatment for hair loss -for humans- baldness would've been a thing of the past by now.

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm so sick of hearing about mice trials.  Yes, we know astressin-b regrows hair on mice.  How soon could this be tested on humans or at least macaques?
> 
> I'd even offer myself as a test subject.  How dangerous can this stuff be?  It's not like any of the mice died.  If I could get my hands on some of this stuff I'd try it, but I have no idea how to store it or inject or what dosage to use.


 Testing in mice? How about they test on humans - the murderers,paedophiles and other pieces of shit doing life in prison?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I know, it really frustrates the hell outta me.  I mean, I could understand if some of these potential hair growth chemicals were tested on humans and even if they failed, at least we'd know that the scientists are at least TRYING to come up with a cure.  Yet we've seen so many chemicals that could cause potential hair growth in humans yet none of them are even TRIED on humans.  And I'm sure that if anyone offered humans trials using such potential hair regrowth chemicals as WNT, Noggin, TB-4, BMP's, Beta Catenin, Ephrin A3, N-WASP, laminin 511, CD34 and CD200 proteins, and hedgehog agonists, sooooo many people would just jump at the chance to try these.  As I've said before and I'll say it again: you know something is wrong when sooo many supposed hair regrowth 'discoveries' are publicized yet all we have today are extremely mediocre options like Rogaine, Propecia, and hair transplants.

----------


## HairTalk

> Testing in mice? How about they test on humans - the murderers,paedophiles and other pieces of shit doing life in prison?


 Hail Hitler, huh? How ****ing despicable, if you're even close to being serious.

----------


## Mojo Risin

What's funny is that since ''Maxime'' started to post comments on their blog about how their product might end up being a failure and just another BS product ... you can't post comments anymore.

What a bunch of tools, can't even handle criticism.

----------


## KeepHoping

is 5mg of astressin-b enough?

----------


## UK_

> Testing in mice? How about they test on humans - the murderers,paedophiles and other pieces of shit doing life in prison?


 I think a better solution would be to increase remuneration for people involved in higher risk trials.

----------


## Flowers

> Hail Hitler, huh? How ****ing despicable, if you're even close to being serious.


 Well if you knew someone who got raped/murdered I doubt you'd be upset if scientists tested a hair loss solution on that person. My main concern would be that the person doesn't deserve the hair if the treatment worked! Haha

----------


## HairTalk

> Well if you knew someone who got raped/murdered I doubt you'd be upset if scientists tested a hair loss solution on that person. My main concern would be that the person doesn't deserve the hair if the treatment worked! Haha


 If you ended up convicted of a crime you didn't commit, and a line of cold, fervid white-coats set to conduct various medical experiments on you against your will, your main concern might somewhat shift.

----------


## johnnyboots

some  french guy in beverly hills {dienett institute}is selling capsules that claim to block astressin b.lol he want's over 1000 bucks for a 6 month supply.hahaha!

----------


## PaulC

This compound is still being clinically researched on mice with publication of  a 'final report' due in about 2 months.   The researchers also do a good Q&A which is worth reading.   They sound very positive....

http://www.hairloss-research.com/ast...-trial-status/

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Seen this one already. Their subject/s are always mice.Chances are this will be another one added to the 10's of other "successful" treatments that regrow hair IN MICE but never humans. No matter how successful this treatment will be in mice, it will never be tried on humans. We know how it goes.

----------


## Thinning@30

I've been following the blog linked to by PaulC.  Based on the recent posts, I think astressin-B is starting look even more promising as a potential hair loss treatment.  And it appears that human trials are in the works!

Even if nothing comes of this, I think the researchers have put together a great blog, and I appreciate their openness and willingness to engage the hair loss community.

----------


## PaulC

Let's not forget this on.  For recent updates.


http://www.hairloss-research.com/ast...0%93-parcel-b/

----------


## gettothetruth

Just saw press release and their web site that ds labs is coming out with spectral.F7 that contains Astressin-B.

----------


## PaulC

> Just saw press release and their web site that ds labs is coming out with spectral.F7 that contains Astressin-B.


 gettothetruth - great find...

media comment

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...130186123.html


Company site

http://dslaboratories.com/home.php

----------


## krewel

> Just saw press release and their web site that ds labs is coming out with spectral.F7 that contains Astressin-B.


 Based on what? As far as I know this whole Astressin-B Hairloss thing is still unexplored. They just saw the effect on a mice?! By the way, there is this site, I think it was called hairsite or something. A guy gave himself an Astressin-B shot, I'm not kidding. Some people are insane. I'm going to try to find that post again..

EDIT: I found the link of that post, am I allowed to post the link here??

----------


## clandestine

Yes, yes. Post it please  :Smile:

----------


## krewel

http://www.*************/hair-loss/bo...casc-DESC.html

This guy is insane, that's all I can say.

----------


## Thinning@30

Although I think Astressin b shows a lot of promise.  I think we all should be very skeptical of any recently released products that claim to treat hair loss with it.  To date, Astressin b has not gone through rigorous FDA trials designed to establish its safety and efficacy.  For any such product, we should apply our usual skepticism: where are the high quality before and after photos? Where are the testimonials?  Where are the independent reviews of the product from long time users?

Also remember that in the study the mice received _subcutaneous_ injections not topical applications.  It is not clear if topical applications even worked in a mouse model.  We also don't know anything about what appropriate doses or delivery mechanisms for humans might be.

Don't get me wrong, I think Astressin b is very promising as a future hair loss treatment, but I am concerned about unscrupulous companies trying to sell untested products (that might not even contain astressin b).  Not only could people get ripped off, but I wouldn't want people to give up on a promising line of research due to bad experiences with dishonest companies selling dubious products, that for all we know are based on flawed doses and delivery mechanisms.

----------


## Cory

People at hairloss research are not gonna conduct trials on humans, so what's the point on trials anyway, still if this could work on humans, it would be years and years before this could hit the market and someone company is already offering topical.

----------


## BoSox

**** arsetressin bee


Its all about GHO and Replicel. :Big Grin:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> People at hairloss research are not gonna conduct trials on humans, so what's the point on trials anyway, still if this could work on humans, it would be years and years before this could hit the market and someone company is already offering topical.


 
we could see it in maybe 3 or 4 years

also if it works they will make it in korea or something well before FDA gets to phase II

----------


## thechamp

What about spectral Dnc formula 7 looks interesting and will it be safe

----------


## PaulC

This is supposed to be available in the coming weeks.
I have not heard any reports that it is unsafe and apparently there is no shedding.  Has anybody any plans to give it a go?

http://dslaboratories.com/home.php

----------


## Jcm800

Once bitten twice shy. I'll wait for some of you lot to try it before I do  :Wink:

----------


## BoSox

I thought this stuff is only if hairloss is due to stress?

----------


## bmartin1134

I have been doing a sort of home made remedy. Its a mixture of DMSO, allantoin and phosphatidylserine. phosphatidylserine is supposed to act as a CRF blocker similar to astressin-b. You can check out my progress at http://homehairgrow.blogspot.com/

----------


## krewel

> I have been doing a sort of home made remedy. Its a mixture of DMSO, allantoin and phosphatidylserine. phosphatidylserine is supposed to act as a CRF blocker similar to astressin-b. You can check out my progress at http://homehairgrow.blogspot.com/


 Sorry, but are you insane? You can't just test some compounds on yourself, even if it's just topical. I think I don't need to explain why, no matter how depressed you are. There are even guys who are injecting themselves with Astressin B. That is totally over the hill, not from this world..

----------


## bmartin1134

> Sorry, but are you insane? You can't just test some compounds on yourself, even if it's just topical. I think I don't need to explain why, no matter how depressed you are. There are even guys who are injecting themselves with Astressin B. That is totally over the hill, not from this world..


 All these ingredients are available at a mothers market and have already proved over many years their safety. These aren't new un-researched compounds. This isn't any different than taking these ingredients in pill form. I have only compounded them into a topical solution for 'hopefully' targeted delivery. 

I am not depressed either. I am lucky enough to look ok with a shaved head. Experimentation is more of a hobby for me. Most of human regenerative medicine wouldn't be anywhere today if people weren't experimenting.

----------


## PaulC

Has anybody found anywhere that is actually selling Spectral.F7 yet?
According to DS Labs it is supposed to be available this month.

----------


## PaulC

Done some more digginghere is a quote from a site today which shows the latest news.  So expect it to be available end Oct

_Preorders now being taken. Orders will be held till stock arrival. Latest word is the lab is still doing some testing and the wearhouse is waiting for it's arrival. We have presold 40 of the 60 units I will receive in the initial order. Looking at about 2 weeks to get shipped to us._

I think that initial sales for this product are going to be absolutely mega and all the initial supplies will probably be taken up by pre-orders so it may be a while before it can be purchased regularly and added to your regime.

I also wonder if DS Labs is getting a bit worried about the amount of publicity that this stuff is creating.   It is only a relatively small company and they might not be geared up to deliver a product that is going global.  And they still call it a booster.   Im not too sure what that means.

I hope that they get it together and deliver a product that works.   One thing for sure is that there is going to be no lack of feedback concerning its efficacy.

----------


## bmartin1134

I have put up some new pics.
http://homehairgrow.blogspot.com/

----------


## Pate

> I also wonder if DS Labs is getting a bit worried about the amount of publicity that this stuff is creating. It is only a relatively small company and they might not be geared up to deliver a product that is going global.


 I doubt they're 'worried'! Ecstatic at the expectation, more like. DS have really raced to get this product out first. I'm stunned at how quick they've commercialised it. Surely they are only able to do this because the compound has a known safety profile, because otherwise the FDA would come down on them like a ton of bricks. From one mouse study straight to market release? Not likely!

So assuming they have the safety profile, then good luck to them. I am quite favourable towards DS Labs because I've had good results with DNC. I recognise that if I buy this F7 product there is absolutely no human evidence to back it up but that's not how DS work. If it's safe and you want to use it, DS can get it to you and you can trust they've acted in good faith on the published science available.





> I hope that they get it together and deliver a product that works.   One thing for sure is that there is going to be no lack of feedback concerning its efficacy.


 Yeah, if it works well we'll know about pretty quickly. I'm still not convinced that the mechanism for stress applies to MPB but I've read there's some theoretical basis for hoping it will apply.

Since I already use DNC-L I'll consider F7 depending on what I read from others. But as I said I'm pretty positive towards DS, they were the first place I read about apple procyanidins and how they have been as effective as minox in some studies but also work on the hairline. I was sceptical but what convinced me to give it a try was that DS publish the studies they're basing their claims off, unlike most. So I read the studies (which had no relation to DS, they were independent) and they were pretty positive, so I gave it a go. Four months after starting it, I've got about half an inch of fine but dark hair coming in along my hairline, exactly as they said, which I never got from my fin and minox regime. Also a few terminal hairs coming in there too (could count them on my fingers, but they're definitely there and definitely new growth).

No cosmetic value yet of course but when a small lab like DS can induce more hair growth on me than the entire world of Big Pharma, I consider that pretty noteworthy.

(Disclaimer: I'm not suggesting everyone rush out and buy DNC and/or F7. Growth has been minor as I said and the stuff is pricier than minox and much more annoying to put on. This stuff will not solve your baldness problem  :Smile:  )

----------


## PaulC

Excellent news from the hairloss-research.com team...with the possiblility of human trials

http://www.hairloss-research.com/hai...stressin-b/ent 

And don't forget that Spectral.F7 from DS Labs should be available at the end of the month.

----------


## Pate

> Excellent news from the hairloss-research.com team...with the possiblility of human trials
> 
> http://www.hairloss-research.com/hai...stressin-b/ent 
> 
> And don't forget that Spectral.F7 from DS Labs should be available at the end of the month.


 Well, that certainly seems to settle the question of how well it works on stressed mice... and I have read there is at least some theoretical reason to hope it will work on MPB in humans, though I didn't pay enough attention to it to fully understand what that reason is, something to do with cortisol being implicated in MPB. But we know DHT is the main culprit and there's no suggestion of Astressin-b working on that so I suspect it's only an outside chance of success.

But roll on the human trials. If someone wants to pay for a Phase I/II human trial I won't complain.

----------


## PaulC

This is the first place that i have found to is selling Spectral-DNC-N
I presume that they have stocks.

http://www.fabove.ca/p/ds_laboratori...ral-DNC-N.html

They are also taking pre-orders for Spectral.F7 for shipping 31/10

----------


## bmartin1134

> Well, that certainly seems to settle the question of how well it works on stressed mice... and I have read there is at least some theoretical reason to hope it will work on MPB in humans, though I didn't pay enough attention to it to fully understand what that reason is, something to do with cortisol being implicated in MPB. But we know DHT is the main culprit and there's no suggestion of Astressin-b working on that so I suspect it's only an outside chance of success.
> 
> But roll on the human trials. If someone wants to pay for a Phase I/II human trial I won't complain.


 Cortisol is a major cause of the inflammation response. Prolonged inflammation leads to cellular death. If DHT is causing inflammation of the hair follicle which is leading to MPB then you have two choices. Either block the DHT or block the inflammation response. DHT may actually be a necessary component to healthy hair growth. It may be why minox treatment usually produces thinner hair.

----------


## Pate

> Cortisol is a major cause of the inflammation response. Prolonged inflammation leads to cellular death. If DHT is causing inflammation of the hair follicle which is leading to MPB then you have two choices. Either block the DHT or block the inflammation response. DHT may actually be a necessary component to healthy hair growth. It may be why minox treatment usually produces thinner hair.


 Great - thanks for the info! Makes perfect sense actually. I feel far more confident having read that and will definitely be eagerly awaiting the human trials. 

I'm not so confident in the topical formulation like Spectral.F7 but you never know.

----------


## thechamp

Spectral f7 any one trying it

----------


## PaulC

> Spectral f7 any one trying it


 Pre-orders are supposed to be despatched today 31/10/2011.  So those who have pre-ordered could be receiving it this week. :Wink: 

Talking about reviews. I have not seen any reviews of DS Labs Spectral-DNC-N, which is the product with Nanoxidil not Minoxidil and has been available for a month or two.  Its strange because this product was supposed revolutionary but we hear nothing about it. :Confused:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Pre-orders are supposed to be despatched today 31/10/2011.  So those who have pre-ordered could be receiving it this week.
> 
> Talking about reviews. I have not seen any reviews of DS Labs Spectral-DNC-N, which is the product with Nanoxidil not Minoxidil and has been available for a month or two.  Its strange because this product was supposed revolutionary but we hear nothing about it.


 
maybe some of the TRX2 folk can transfer over to this? if they don't plan to already....

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Cortisol is a major cause of the inflammation response. Prolonged inflammation leads to cellular death. If DHT is causing inflammation of the hair follicle which is leading to MPB then you have two choices. Either block the DHT or block the inflammation response. DHT may actually be a necessary component to healthy hair growth. It may be why minox treatment usually produces thinner hair.


 I think the inflammation theory is true. I feel as if I've itched the hair out of my scalp over the years. My hairline is always itchy and the itch moves back as my hairline has moved back.


is this spectral-7 shit for real? The producer seems suspect.

----------


## AgainstThis

Guys, Spectral-DNC has been around for ages and used successfully by a lot of the folks over at our Greek forum (hairlossgr.com).

This new version is the same, plus the astressin lotion/ingredient. Do not expect miracles from this since the end results are very similar to your generic minox. If minox works for you, great, get this as a replacement, it's basically the same stuff, only enhanced.

It doesn't get you out of the old lotion on, lotion off routine that comes with minox though. A good alternative for existing users, but nothing to get excited about.

PS It is ADVERTISED as revolutionary but is anything but. At least, minoxidil has proven it's efficacy in most cases, unlike that TRX2 drivel.

----------


## Jcm800

> maybe some of the TRX2 folk can transfer over to this? if they don't plan to already....


 Think I'll let you try this one first  :Wink:

----------


## PaulC

> Guys, Spectral-DNC has been around for ages and used successfully by a lot of the folks over at our Greek forum (hairlossgr.com).
> 
> This new version is the same, plus the astressin lotion/ingredient. Do not expect miracles from this since the end results are very similar to your generic minox. If minox works for you, great, get this as a replacement, it's basically the same stuff, only enhanced.
> 
> It doesn't get you out of the old lotion on, lotion off routine that comes with minox though. A good alternative for existing users, but nothing to get excited about.
> 
> PS It is ADVERTISED as revolutionary but is anything but. At least, minoxidil has proven it's efficacy in most cases, unlike that TRX2 drivel.


 The DS Labs Spectral-DNC range has been around for sometime that is true.
However, I am referring to the latest addition to that range, Spectral-DNC-N which includes thier new development Nanoxidil, a potential future replacement for Minoxidil.  This has only been on the market for a couple of weeks.  It does not contain Astressin-B or Minoxidil.

Spectral.F7 does contain Astressin-B but not Nanoxidil or Minoxidil.

----------


## doke

hi i have two bottles of nanoxidil on order hope to receive them sometime this week spectral n £25 or two for £48 :EEK!:

----------


## bmartin1134

Question. What is nanoxidil? I have been trying to find the chemical formula or CAS number for this compound but it doesn't seem to exist. Nor did I see a patent for it but I did see a trademark registration for it. Is it just nano encapsulated minox? If so, then that is just downright gimmicky.

 I have an idea lets mix some lecithin and minox together in water and set it on top of a speaker and play really high pitched music for an hour.

----------


## doke

hi i think you have to forget minoxidil as we know is a drug and nanoxidil i beleave to be a natural product as it does not require fda clearence.
So would ds labs tell us where or what this agent came from im not sure as it would be copied if it does work that is,and for me i could not care less about that if it regrows hair better than minoxidil with less sides.
It states that it is a new molecule that is designed to stimulate follicles at the vertex of the scalp and surpass minox for efficacy and tolerability.
As to the latter i have already seen a post of someone that had headaches with this new product which i think maybe down to the nicotinamide as i had the same with kevis and other topicals containing it as it macks the scalp red as well for a while after application.
Anyway ds says that the complex matrix that opens ions channels within the cells and other mumbo jumbo so i will be trying it and it either works or it dosent as i  see it simples. :EEK!:

----------


## bmartin1134

I posted some new comparison pictures. Let me know what you think.
http://homehairgrow.blogspot.com/

----------


## PaulC

So quiet of the Spectral.F7 front!
Wonder if there has been another delay shipping it to the wholesalers?

----------


## PaulC

More good news from the hairloss-research.com team.

http://www.hairloss-research.com/nor...inical-trials/

----------


## PaulC

Delivery update from DS Labs......

We estimate that Spectral F7 will launch at the end of this month. Our international dealers will, most likely, have this product in stock by the end of this year or early next year.

----------


## PaulC

Spectral.F7 is now shipping; there are quite a few sites that have current stocks and some sites that are shipping pre-ordered F7. 

Still on the DS Labs theme there are a couple of forums that are discussing Spectral-DNC-N which is the new Spectral which contains Nanoxidil as opposed to Minoxidil.   The people who are posting are old timers looking for a replacement to minox.  Google Spectral-DNC-N reviews.

----------


## Morgan137

I also was interested in this stuff, but if you took a look to their own site (i mean hairloss-research.com) they don't think that topical astressin will be effective as injectable. After all, it can worth a try !

----------


## thechamp

I think this may be effective

----------


## thechamp

Any one started this treatment yet

----------


## arial1

I just place an order for spectral f7 through amazon.  cost around $40 for 2oz bottle.
I am using it to treat eyebrow alopecia due to stress.  ill post pictures if i see any results.

----------


## clandestine

Could somebody briefly explain to me what this Spectral F7 business is about? Are there any known side effects?

----------


## Pate

> Could somebody briefly explain to me what this Spectral F7 business is about? Are there any known side effects?


 It's just a topical form of Astressin-B. We have no info on side effects because it hasn't gone through clinical trials but I don't imagine there will be any side effects. Unfortunately I also think any effects will be minor because there's no evidence Astressin-B can be absorbed through the skin. All the mouse trials were done with injections and the upcoming human trials will be as well.

DS Labs will claim their nanosome technology allows it to penetrate the skin directly. But we'll have to wait and see, effectively the guys buying it now will be the first large-scale human trials.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> It's just a topical form of Astressin-B. We have no info on side effects because it hasn't gone through clinical trials but I don't imagine there will be any side effects. Unfortunately I also think any effects will be minor because there's no evidence Astressin-B can be absorbed through the skin. All the mouse trials were done with injections and the upcoming human trials will be as well.
> 
> DS Labs will claim their nanosome technology allows it to penetrate the skin directly. But we'll have to wait and see, effectively the guys buying it now will be the first large-scale human trials.


 They don't sound very confident on the website. Check out their FAQ.

----------


## Morgan137

Are there any news from topical .F7  experiences?  :Confused:

----------


## cloud9

If injections is the best way to go then why not just inject the DS Labs Astressin B topical to your heads ????

----------


## Morgan137

Are you joking ? Nobody yet knows what is the proper dosage and side effects from this stuff coz it is not tested on humans. And would you inject minoxidil to your head ?

----------


## Thinning@30

> If injections is the best way to go then why not just inject the DS Labs Astressin B topical to your heads ????


 Injecting a product intended for topical use into the body is an extremely bad idea.  The topical most likely is not pure Astressin-b, it would have preservatives and other substances that could be very harmful to the body.

----------


## thechamp

This could be one step better than minoxidil

----------


## cloud9

Just wondering .

----------


## shri1026

what's the composition of astressin b? anyone trying spectral f7 ? keep us updated .

----------


## cloud9

This stuff may work if you derma roll before use .

----------


## thechamp

U don't need to derma roll I rember when rogaine stopped working for me and the first spectral dnc was gold I think this product will do something

----------


## clandestine

New to the slang, what's a derma roll?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

anybody get this stuff?

----------


## thechamp

I hope it's more effective than minoxidil

----------


## PaulC

bump....
I'm surprised.
I thought that there would be lot's of reports.
Same goes for Spectral-DNC-N
but _nada_

----------


## NeedHairASAP

i ordered a bottle. I'm not sure how long the treatment is suppose to take. i assume you have to use a bottle a month for at least 6 months.

----------


## PaulC

Here is a post from DS Labs...I assume.

They are replying to numerous questions that have been asked to them requesting for user feedback for this new product.  Of course there are none yet!

http://www.dslaboratories.ro/spectralf7/

I'm still optimistic about this stuff and the general principle that something topical will work for some people without the much discussed sides.

I also wonder how many bottles they have sold.

----------


## Mojo Risin

Obvious scam is obvious.

----------


## clandestine

Don't dock it till' you've tried it.. We're in no place to make assumptions here Mr. Mojo Risin.

And yes, I realize it has been deemed relatively impossible for the Astressin-B compound to be absorbed through the scalp as a topical.

Regardless, we should not attempt to validate preconceived notions based on anything less than factual evidence.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

do you think there is actual astressin-b in it? mine arrives monday..

----------


## clandestine

Not sure, be sure to keep us updated, however!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Spectral f7 arrived today


bottle reads:

"directions: 
to enhance an existing topical therapy, apply 10 sprays of spectralF7 and massage it into the scalp after your regular morning treatment or before your regular evening treatment. Wait at least 10 minutes between products. if spectral F& is used as a stand-alone therapy, usually in the early onset of hair thinning, then use it both morning and evening.

Important Information:

Spectral F7 is for topical use only. For maximum benefit, this product should be used on a regular schedule without skipping applications. Hair should be washed daily if possible with a high-quality shampoo free of sulfate-based surfactants. Allow the product to make contact with the scalp for at least three hours after application and avoid activities like swimming and sweating during this time. For more information. visit www.dslaboratories.com"



Applying it to my thinning crown. Maybe nw3-4. Pictures in a couple months, possibly sooner but i doubt it.

----------


## PaulC

> Spectral f7 arrived today
> 
> 
> bottle reads:
> 
> "directions: 
> to enhance an existing topical therapy, apply 10 sprays of spectralF7 and massage it into the scalp after your regular morning treatment or before your regular evening treatment. Wait at least 10 minutes between products. if spectral F& is used as a stand-alone therapy, usually in the early onset of hair thinning, then use it both morning and evening.
> 
> Important Information:
> ...


 Hope it works, I really hope it works.
I'm interested to know if it works i.e hair regrowth on the crown for early relatively minor non aggressive thinning.

----------


## dyssold

Okay so I started balding at 19.....I was a musician that was getting paid to play at the time and I started going bald which sucked really bad. I couldn't believe it. I am 27 now....I have been taking spectral f7....AND IT WORKS! NO JOKE! My mom cried because she was so happy for me. 3 weeks and I already have results. I believe this to be the closest thing to a cure that we have ever have. I will post results at two or three months but if you are suffering like I was I hope you try this because it is working 100% for me....hope at last!

----------


## Jcm800

Lol yeah right, you've only just signed up?-first time poster singing the praises of a product after three weeks use? Hahaha

----------


## PaulC

> Lol yeah right, you've only just signed up?-first time poster singing the praises of a product after three weeks use? Hahaha


 JCM - this product just could be a miracle.

----------


## doke

hi ds labs have said its best to use astressin b with there new spectral n so thats what i may do as i already have the nanox.
What colour is the f7 and is it colourless on the scalp? :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

Once and for all we can have something safe to use

----------


## doke

champ might be safe but does it regrow any hair hahaha only time will tell but am sceptical after all these years.
If we could have got some ru58841 which i think does seem to grow back some hair we could celebrate but the stuff is so expensive and hard to get hold of,although that guy in canada pharma can sell you the powder to mix yourself and i think its hairsite or hairloss help that some have got together to purchase ru. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Okay so I started balding at 19.....I was a musician that was getting paid to play at the time and I started going bald which sucked really bad. I couldn't believe it. I am 27 now....I have been taking spectral f7....AND IT WORKS! NO JOKE! My mom cried because she was so happy for me. 3 weeks and I already have results. I believe this to be the closest thing to a cure that we have ever have. I will post results at two or three months but if you are suffering like I was I hope you try this because it is working 100&#37; for me....hope at last!


 so you had results in 3 weeks but you are waiting 3 months to post pics? sorry, these are questions you have to ask with a first time poster. We would all appreciate some pictures sooner if you are able. Good luck, thanks

----------


## thechamp

So u never know I should revive mine this week

----------


## NeedHairASAP

has anyone figured out if astressin-b is too big a molecule to be absorbed by the skin? this is what I've heard

----------


## Jcm800

> So u never know I should revive mine this week


 Lol champ-your English has always been perfect  :Wink: 

How's it going with the Pro P?

----------


## thechamp

Shedding propecia hairs should see in a good month

----------


## thechamp

,??????? How long has any one been on the treatment

----------


## clandestine

I concur, updates would be appreciated regarding Spectral F7 treatment; if anyone's received theirs, how long since treatment has started, etc.

----------


## PaulC

I have yet to buy/try it.  I was looking forward to getting some reviews before giving it a go.  I'm surprised that nobody has posted anywhere on the web as DS Labs sold out their first batch. I'd also heard that a lot of women were going to give it a go but is seems as though they are not posting either.

I'm disappointed with DS Labs.  They have said that they have received lots of enquiries concerning the efficacy of this product since its launch date yet there only reaction is to start a review page offering consumers the opportunity to post.  Of course none have.

The idea of astressin-b still seems good and research as we all know is still on-going elsewhere but in the absence of any comment from DS Labs I am wondering if Spectral.F7 will fall into the snake oil category.

As a side, I'm thinking about giving Nizal a try as a standalone whilst I wait for DS Labs to put some information out.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I've been on it 7 days. I haven't really noticed anything yet but I wasn't expecting to. I'm not sure any gains would be that noticeable, especially the early gains.


I don't have much faith in the product, but i though if it really has astressin-b in it, f-ck it why not try it.


I just don't see a non-tested, topical, priced at $40 being the holy grail


but I have some noticeable loss on my crown and I decided thats where I'll apply it. So if anything happens it'll be relatively noticeable. I have a few before pictures taken, I'll keep you guys posted if anything worthwhile happens, or doesn't happen.

----------


## clandestine

Thanks NeedHair, sounds good!

----------


## thechamp

I'm now on fin and spectral f7 please be better than minoxidil

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm now on fin and spectral f7 please be better than minoxidil


 Nice to see you stalking this thread now champ instead of trx2  :Wink:

----------


## PaulC

Check this.

http://www.hairloss-research.com/nor...green-lighted/

----------


## Mojo Risin

If I remember correctly, they expected the trials to start at the beginning of March. So they are ahead of schedule.

I wonder who are they affiliated with ? Maybe some big company like L'Oreal ? Because it cost a lot of money ...

----------


## doke

the champ you must be joking atressin b f7 will not be any better than minox and with minox even though im not keen on it has trials to back it? if the spectral n is as ds labs say is better than minox you would be better with that but the boat is out at this time. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

why rogaine liquid may be superior to rogaine foam as the liquid contains propylene glycol and that may be the thing that helps,but propy g as known can irritate the scalp so thats why it maybe better to use some copper peptide cream or lotion after minox has been on scalp a few hours.

----------


## doke

bit more info i was worried about the long term propecia use but Dr Raghu Reddy at londons private clinic and where wayne rooney got his transplant has used propecia for many years and when i think of it its a small dose 1mg a day as apposed to 5mg for prostate.
Also i think i heard that dr reddy gives a two week rest from propecia a year im not sure if he uses minox as well as he does say it will not regrow hair just stops ongoing hair loss so minox i think must be used as well.
I wanted to say about the so called natural oral such as procerin and foligain tablets they are so bloody dame big to swallow and with propecia its a little tiny pill which is a lot better. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## thechamp

Why would they bother trying it they must think it does something as long as its safe

----------


## doke

according to ds labs f7 is not for male pattern androgenetic loss it may help with minox or nanoxidil but its not for mpb on its own.

----------


## thechamp

Im using fin and spectral f7 see what happens

----------


## doke

good luck champ have you thought of going back onto a 2 or 5% minox there was some talk that 2% minox combo with oral finasteride was quite good with you being able to apply more during the day with less side affects than higher dose minox. :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

Who's saying astressian b might be better than minoxil

----------


## thechamp

Why have it I the cutting edge section

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I doubt it will do anything, especially if they are saying it wont.

----------


## thechamp

Any updates on this treatment

----------


## NeedHairASAP

my findings thus far are, as the company states, no good for genetic alo

----------


## doke

champ as far as i know you are confused ds labs dnc n which is nanoxidil they have said is better than minoxidil not astressin b?

----------


## PaulC

> Any updates on this treatment


 http://www.amazon.com/DS-Laboratorie...owViewpoints=1

----------


## doke

As ds   labs told me you have to use a regrowth agent with atressin b such as minox or try there new dnc n .

----------


## PaulC

> As ds   labs told me you have to use a regrowth agent with atressin b such as minox or try there new dnc n .


 Yes, but they also say that it can be used as a standalone for early stages thinning.

----------


## clandestine

@PaulC; interesting, is anyone able to verify the efficacy of Spectral F7 as a standalone treatment? Think it's worth trying, spending money on for standalone purposes?

----------


## PaulC

> @PaulC; interesting, is anyone able to verify the efficacy of Spectral F7 as a standalone treatment? Think it's worth trying, spending money on for standalone purposes?


 DS Labs did thier own internal testing prior to launch.  Half the head of the trialist had Spectral.F7 applied the other half of the head had Minoxidil applied. The side that had Spectral.F7 applied had a greater density at the end of the trial period.  That is the only testing that I know of.  

However, I suspect that they have sold heaps of this stuff so I am surprised that no one has posted good or bad results. I have tried to get some news from DS Labs but they say that they will give some news in a few months time. So, effectively the big test is being done by those who have bought it. I also suspect that a lot of women have bought it so it would be good if they posted thier thoughts.

Is it worth buying? well if it works better than Minoxidil as in the trial group then yes.  Others, i.e one particular research group, think that astressin-b has great possibilities but believe that it must be injected as they think that it will not work as a topical. 

More generally, it seems as though feedback on new product launches takes time to filter through.  I have not bought it myself, but certainly have not given up on it. Just wish I had some info.

In a similiar vein, there is not much feedback on another of DS Labs products.  Spectral-DNC-N which contains Nanoxidil as well as many other ingrediants.  The point about this product is that it does not contain Minoxidil and is seen as potentially a significant product for the future.

----------


## clandestine

> DS Labs did thier own internal testing prior to launch.  Half the head of the trialist had Spectral.F7 applied the other half of the head had Minoxidil applied. The side that had Spectral.F7 applied had a greater density at the end of the trial period.  That is the only testing that I know of.  
> 
> However, I suspect that they have sold heaps of this stuff so I am surprised that no one has posted good or bad results. I have tried to get some news from DS Labs but they say that they will give some news in a few months time. So, effectively the big test is being done by those who have bought it. I also suspect that a lot of women have bought it so it would be good if they posted thier thoughts.


 
Thanks PaulC, the information is much appreciated.

Could use some clarification on just one thing; what's difference between Spectral F7 and Spectral DNC treatments?

In regards to user experiences concerning Spectral products, there are a fair amount of amazon reviews for Spectral DNC, but not very many for Spectral F7. Again, I'm as of this point unsure of the difference between the two (besides Spectral F7's higher price).

Here is the page:
http://www.amazon.com/D-S-Laboratori...owViewpoints=1

There are about 40 customer reviews; while the ratings vary, 26/40 reviews or 66&#37; are in the 4-5 star range. A lot of people seem to have good things to say!

----------


## PaulC

> Thanks PaulC, the information is much appreciated.
> 
> Could use some clarification on just one thing; what's difference between Spectral F7 and Spectral DNC treatments?
> 
> In regards to user experiences concerning Spectral products, there are a fair amount of amazon reviews for Spectral DNC, but not very many for Spectral F7. Again, I'm as of this point unsure of the difference between the two (besides Spectral F7's higher price).
> 
> Here is the page:
> http://www.amazon.com/D-S-Laboratori...owViewpoints=1
> 
> There are about 40 customer reviews; while the ratings vary, 26/40 reviews or 66% are in the 4-5 star range. A lot of people seem to have good things to say!


 These reviews are for Spectral-DNC-L (with Minoxidil) not Spectral-DNC-N (without Minoxodil but with _Nanoxidil_) which was only released about 3 months ago (so anything from 2009/10 is clearly invalid) and suffers from the same lack of feedback as Spectral.f7.

I'm quite up on this so maybe tomorrow I will post some info that may clarify this slightly confusing product range.

----------


## clandestine

Right on, I'll keep an eye out!

Also, thanks for the clarification concerning Spectral products. I've now got a slightly better understanding.

Curious on your take regarding potential sides of nanoxidil compared to minoxidil.

----------


## thechamp

Is reduced shedding but not sure I'm on fin and spectral f77 and say this product is effective and better than dnc etc you think there scared of loosing sales on those products???

----------


## thechamp

How you doing need hair asap

----------


## thechamp

Its been a good month

----------


## clandestine

PaulC, if you find the time, I'd love to hear about your projections regarding Nanoxidil side effects compared to those brought on by Minoxidil, if you have any ideas concerning the subject. Other input is as well welcome, looking for information regarding Nanoxidil (i.e. effectiveness, sides, etc.)

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> At this point, I'm crazy and desperate enough that $1300 doesn't seem so bad.  Nonetheless, I don't have a scientific or medical background, so even if I could get my hands on this stuff, I wouldn't know how to handle it, or what exactly to do with it.


 its a sketchy process. they talk about it a lot on h*irsite.com

----------


## thechamp

With spectral f7 any one seen improvements

----------


## thechamp

Cygenx has produced a new, more advanced version of the Advanced Hair Complex, the stem cell based topical solution that has been creating such interest - and it's now available. This new formula is called ReGenrXx.TM
*
ReGenrXx Hair Serum 90 with Penetration-Plus Nano Encapsulating Technology...

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I'm seeing some interesting things

I started putting spectral f7 on my thinning crown. I haven't checked my crown recently, so I'm not sure whats going on there. 

However, after that I also started applying it to my hairline. Since, I've noticed several very fine hairs growing in that area. Unfortunately, I can't tell if they are just telogen/anogen hair cycles, if its just more hairs miniaturizing, or if I'm actually growing new hairs.

I've had this issue when I tried other similar products, and I think it ended up just being miniaturization and more balding.... I'll continue and let you guys know if it gets better or worse

----------


## thechamp

Fingers crossed

----------


## thechamp

I have stopped fin after 5 weeks on it exersise my hair is thick but I gain weight so I'm gonna go spectral f7 stand alone

----------


## HairTalk

> I have stopped fin after 5 weeks on it exersise my hair is thick but I gain weight so I'm gonna go spectral f7 stand alone


 Try using a punctation mark...

----------


## thechamp

Fin I get results but I gain weight even when I exersise, I have been useing spectral f7 for 3 weeks I think in going go it stand alone as a treatment

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Fin I get results but I gain weight even when I exersise, I have been useing spectral f7 for 3 weeks I think in going go it stand alone as a treatment


 You're hilarious Champ haha! At least you keep it real.

----------


## clandestine

Looking to hear people`s projections regarding Nanoxidil side effects compared to those brought about by Minoxidil, if anyone has ideas concerning the subject. Any input welcome, looking for information regarding Nanoxidil (i.e. effectiveness, sides, etc.) / Spectral DNC-N if there are any members who have been able to try it.

----------


## thechamp

Its been over a month no good or bad reviews

----------


## Zoidberg

> Looking to hear people`s projections regarding Nanoxidil side effects compared to those brought about by Minoxidil, if anyone has ideas concerning the subject. Any input welcome, looking for information regarding Nanoxidil (i.e. effectiveness, sides, etc.) / Spectral DNC-N if there are any members who have been able to try it.


 I've been using Nanoxidil once a night for a month and a week, so far I've had no adverse reaction to it. It is worth mentioning that when I tried rogaine several years ago it left me looking pretty badly beaten up (dark rings around the eyes, big lips, swollen face etc.). 
I have been following a thread on another forum where it has mentioned  respiratory related side effects, for example if using minox has caused you breathing difficulty then Nanoxidil will more than likely have the same effect too.

I've not had any significant shedding since I been on it, however I'd had a pretty monster shed from saw palmetto a month before starting Nanoxidil.

It's a little early for me to say if it is working, but I've got some baseline pictures and I'll post them along with updated pictures in a couple of months.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I've been using Nanoxidil once a night for a month and a week, so far I've had no adverse reaction to it. It is worth mentioning that when I tried rogaine several years ago it left me looking pretty badly beaten up (dark rings around the eyes, big lips, swollen face etc.). 
> I have been following a thread on another forum where it has mentioned  respiratory related side effects, for example if using minox has caused you breathing difficulty then Nanoxidil will more than likely have the same effect too.
> 
> I've not had any significant shedding since I been on it, however I'd had a pretty monster shed from saw palmetto a month before starting Nanoxidil.
> 
> It's a little early for me to say if it is working, but I've got some baseline pictures and I'll post them along with updated pictures in a couple of months.


 

i also got dark rings around my eyes and puffy face (from water retention)

----------


## clandestine

@Zoidberg; Thanks so much man, really appreciate your input. Looking to start treatment myself, mostly worried about the dreaded shed period.

Pictures would be great! Good to keep a pictorial journal for accuracy in documenting results, although make sure same conditions with every photo (lighting, time of day, angle, etc.)

@NeedHairASAP; Interesting, and just to clarify this is from Nanoxidil, not minox, correct? Perhaps you could elaborate on the 'water retention' part of your post? A little new to the terminology over here. Thanks!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> @Zoidberg; Thanks so much man, really appreciate your input. Looking to start treatment myself, mostly worried about the dreaded shed period.
> 
> Pictures would be great! Good to keep a pictorial journal for accuracy in documenting results, although make sure same conditions with every photo (lighting, time of day, angle, etc.)
> 
> @NeedHairASAP; Interesting, and just to clarify this is from Nanoxidil, not minox, correct? Perhaps you could elaborate on the 'water retention' part of your post? A little new to the terminology over here. Thanks!


 no, those were the effects of minox. water retention is when your body retains more water than normal.. this is what leads to puffy face and cheeks... you can retain water in different areas of the body

----------


## clandestine

Great, thanks for clarification. Curious if Nanoxidil would bear similar effects. Perhaps not, due to the altered molecular structure. Then again, it is entirely possible that Nanoxidil use could bring about similar sides as Minox. Guess we'll have to wait and see.

My Spectral DNC-N came in the mail. Still in the box, weighing options whether or not I should start treatment. Two things worry me, 1. shedding period and 2. it is expensive to use continually.

----------


## thechamp

But I have stopped fin for over five days. Been on spectral f7 my hair is feeling thick I think I must be nearly 3 weeks in on f7 not sure

----------


## thechamp

And what did he do to get it back any one know???

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> But I have stopped fin for over five days. Been on spectral f7 my hair is feeling thick I think I must be nearly 3 weeks in on f7 not sure


 I think you said the same thing about TRX2.. haha


there is a photo of the strange growth below. You can see where my hairline is and you can see a patch towards my temple. In the front of the patch are some really short hairs. You may also be able to notice the same looking short hairs all around my hairline. Miniaturization or regrowth? Its probably impossible to tell from the pictures, its impossible to tell in person.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

heres one more

----------


## thechamp

For this product :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

Are you shedding less and does your hair feel thicker at all,and are you applying twice a day?

----------


## TestMouse

NeedHairASAP, Is that all "new" hair below your current hairline? And have you just been using Spectral.7? I bought a bottle(f7), used about 2/3rds of it and left it behind on a 3 week vacation...I got a few new "thicker" hairs like that, but not that many. Seeing anymore since your last post? And would you mind circling the area of new groth in your picture?TIA!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

i believe there were a couple hairs there before. They've since become thicker and I've seen more hairs begin to sprout. Towards the front of the "patches of new hair" you'll see some very fine hairs. These I'm almost positive are new. The rest are mostly new.

Again, I'm having trouble saying for sure if my hairline is miniaturizing and moving back, or if those hairs are telogen/anogen phasing. However, their placement is so strange, and so obviously ahead of my hairline, that I would lean towards them being regrowth. The only thing worrying me is that I'm the only person that seems to be having any success (if thats what it is)

----------


## clandestine

NeedHairASAP; remind me again of your regimen? Are you just using Spectral F7, or other treatments in combination?

----------


## thechamp

Who else is on spectralf7

----------


## NeedHairASAP

just spectral f7, and occasionally taking 25mg of zinc-- maybe two or three times a week.

the "regrwoth" could easily be some strange receding-- I used for a year, about a year ago

----------


## thechamp

Any other  forums on this product or is this shit like everything else

----------


## dirkstone

I've been using Spectral.F7 for 3 weeks and 3 days now and I'm definitely seeing good results from it. Early stages, but things are starting to fill in. Anyone, including me, who thought *dyssold* was exaggerating on page 10 of this thread (see dyssold's post entitled "Astressin is a miracle....listen up folks!") needs to try this for 3 weeks and then make your judgement. You will know in 3 weeks whether it's working for you or not. I currently agree with dyssold's statements in his post. 

-Dirk

----------


## clandestine

Dude, again with the one post accounts?

When you generate a new forum account and post in here, promoting a post made by another one-poster account some time earlier, people are going to be suspicious. Namely, me. And others who feel similarly.

You're greatly undermining the validity of your statements with these one-post accounts.

edit: Having read your post over again, the general vibe I get seems to be indicative of a shameless promoter. (see dirkstone's post entitled "I've been using Spectral.F7 for 3 weeks....I'm definitely seeing good results from it!") Prove me otherwise. Dirk.

----------


## krewel

> I've been using Spectral.F7 for 3 weeks and 3 days now and I'm definitely seeing good results from it. Early stages, but things are starting to fill in. Anyone, including me, who thought *dyssold* was exaggerating on page 10 of this thread (see dyssold's post entitled "Astressin is a miracle....listen up folks!") needs to try this for 3 weeks and then make your judgement. You will know in 3 weeks whether it's working for you or not. I currently agree with dyssold's statements in his post. 
> 
> -Dirk


 Pictures or it didn't happen...
Don't get me wrong, but I don't want people to possibly waste money on treatments which may not work.

----------


## thechamp

?????????????

----------


## thechamp

Any other forums

----------


## clandestine

champ are you still on spectral F7?

----------


## thechamp

Resume it when I get home in two days my hair seems good but think thats just propecia I go on and of propecia cause of weight gain

----------


## doke

Guys first give it at least 3 to 6 months to see any results as i found looking in mirror a waste of time as you will still see the miniaturisation which looks like regrowth but is mpb. :EEK!:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Somebody on another thread said they tried this for 6 months and it hasn't dont anything


I still can't tell if my hairs just miniaturizing

----------


## thechamp

Has it even been out 6 months

----------


## thechamp

How long has this product been out????

----------


## NeedHairASAP

nvm he said two months

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...6898#post46898


but if he hasn't had anything in two months, then what I'm seeing must be miniaturization

----------


## thechamp

Looks like I'll be on propecia on and off all my life

----------


## doke

hi need its hard to tell in pics until the terminal hair turns into your own colour but i am sceptical this product will do anything thats not to say it may help in combo with say minox,as minoxidil is still the regrowth product that has had clinical trials to regrow and keep what hair you may have.
There is always a but and as we know it does not work in everyone and people with advanced stage hair loss and the when stopped all the hair that has regrown if any falls out again. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

I myself have ordered a combo regrowth minox that contains antiandrogens to see if that may help me as i did get some success with 5&#37; minox+antiandrogen in the past when i was a lot younger,its a sham that the sintov study of regrowth with flutamide topical   gel did not come on to the market as they studied finasteride topical as well and had good regrowth,that said with flutamide it can be systemic so you could not use a high topical dose.

----------


## thechamp

Spectralf7 and trx2 are in the same category scam piles of shit

----------


## thechamp

They must have sold heaps of f7 buy now

----------


## doke

Well that was the quickest hair loss product delivery from over seas i ordered on thursday last week and received today tues now thats what i call service,lets hope it works for me it is genhairs topical combo 5% minox+ antiandrogen i  have made the first application this morning and its only six sprays.
The solution is not greasy or sticky and disappears quickly so far so good i will keep you informed its three months supply. :EEK!:

----------


## Mojo Risin

I like how that Astressin-B research team was saying they wanted to create a strong community and show some transparency contrary to the other labs ... 

Ends up they're following the same BS pattern. Create a buzz, sign a contract, don't spoil a single shit, keep it death ...

Still 5 years away I bet  :Cool:

----------


## thechamp

But not sure if I should add it I'm
On fin and astressin b????

----------


## NeedHairASAP

there is one hair towards the front. You can use that as a point of reference throughout the photos.

any analysis?

----------


## thechamp

?????? Miricales can happen

----------


## NeedHairASAP

photo 1: 12/31/11
photo 2: 1/10/12
photo 3: annotated version of photo 2

----------


## thechamp

Any other fine hairs sprouting

----------


## NeedHairASAP

there are a lot of fine hairs, but the question is: are they are sprouting or just miniaturizing?

as of now, there is no cosmetic difference from when I started....

----------


## thechamp

And are you only on spectralf7

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> And are you only on spectralf7


 yes, and zinc pills

----------


## thechamp

And spectral f7

----------


## dirkstone

This is my reply to clandestine, krewel, thechamp and any other doubters. 1) This is now my 2nd post, so I no longer have a 1 post account. Maybe that will give me more credibility. 2) You need to realize that a lot of guys read these threads for a long time, but don't necessarily have anything to contribute. When the day comes that they do finally have something to contribute, they have to create a new account to post their info. So, they seem to come out of the blue with their info even though they may have been keeping up with this community or thread for many months. 3) Not everyone who posts info out of the blue is a shameless promoter. Could be they've just become aware of some new developments in their own fight against hairloss that they think might be helpful to everyone. 4) Who has the type of camera laying around that is capable of adequately showing 3 weeks of peach fuzz regrowth? This is the 2nd time in this thread that I've seen people criticizing others for not posting pictures after 3 weeks of progress. Only a microscopic or magnification type camera could do that. I don't think any of us have that type of equipment laying around our house. That's why dyssold said he'd post pics in 3 to 6 months, because he knew it was going to take that long before his peach fuzz got thick enough and dark enough for a normal camera to show the before/after contrast. So, with that said, when I finally reach the point where my regrowth is such that a normal camera will be capable of conveying that progress in a thread like this, I'll be glad to post pics. Remember that all regrowth starts with peach fuzz. You can't get full diameter hair follicles growing overnight.

----------


## clandestine

True, thanks for the follow up post! Much appreciated.

Remember to take a before pic, regardless of the quality of your camera. If there is any discernable regrowth, it may be in the very least minimally noted between pictures.

That said, how is your hair looking?

----------


## TestMouse

Is this thread dead or what? Does anyone have anything to report? good or bad....

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Is this thread dead or what? Does anyone have anything to report? good or bad....


 still up in the air. i wouldnt hold your breath though

----------


## TestMouse

Have you been watching these guys? Astressin B shows promise...

http://www.hairloss-research.com/nor...-report-delay/

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Have you been watching these guys? Astressin B shows promise...
> 
> http://www.hairloss-research.com/nor...-report-delay/


 its exciting but I wouldn't say it shows promise yet... they havn't  shown anything yet, let alone promise

----------


## TestMouse

Read this one...

http://www.hairloss-research.com/nor...w-in-progress/

Matbe potential is a better word...

"Do note that the organization that is taking up this endeavor would never undertake this if they did not recognize the potential of this treatment and its impact on peoples lives."

----------


## clandestine

Sounds interesting, never heard of Norma before your posts, TestMouse.

----------


## TestMouse

Seems like a private group trying to get to yhe bottom of this possible Astressin b breakthrough...clinical trials starting soon...I guess we'll see....eventually  :Smile:

----------


## clandestine

Mm human clinical trials. Lengthy process indeed.

----------


## Have Hope3

> Seems like a private group trying to get to yhe bottom of this possible Astressin b breakthrough...clinical trials starting soon...I guess we'll see....eventually


 TestMouse, do we know anything about this product NORMA? This Sarah girl seems pretty confident that they may have found a breakthrough. Have they done any human trials?  Add this to the list of possibilities we can pray for.

----------


## TestMouse

Norma is the name of the project...It seems to be all about Astressin B...read through it all. Follow those links.

----------


## Thinning@30

I have been following the Project Norma blog for some time now, and I'm surprised it hasn't gotten more interest yet from this community.  Even if nothing comes of it, the researchers have demonstrated an admirable level of openness and willingness to engage with the hair loss community.  I hope this will continue now that another group is involved, and that they will provide us with whatever updates they can.

----------


## thechamp

Browse > Home / Hair Loss Hair / Top 7 Hair Loss Pharmaceutical Companies to Follow in 2012
Top 7 Hair Loss Pharmaceutical Companies to Follow in 2012
January 18, 2012 by Julian Phillips * 
Filed under Hair Loss Hair
Leave a Comment
We get asked all the time: When, O when, will they come up with a cure for hair loss? People have been hearing talk about a stem cell cure for hair loss for years now  ever since we launched this website about three years ago.
Nevertheless, there are a handful of companies that are actively pursuing a commercial viable stem cell or hair multiplication solutions for hair loss. In no particular order, here are the top seven:
1. Follica: Hair Loss and Regrowth. Co-founded by George Cotsarelis, M.D., chair of the Department of Dermatology at the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine, Follica has found that hair follicle stem cells are preserved in bald scalp from men. These findings, based on studies of human cell samples from bald scalp and non-bald scalp, showed that bald areas had the same number of stem cells as normal scalp in the same person, but lacked a more mature cell type called a progenitor. These findings support Follicas approach towards treating androgenetic alopecia, which targets activation of stem cells to induce hair follicle neogenesis (re-growth).
2. Histogen: Hair Treatments for Hair Loss. Histogen, Inc., a regenerative medicine company developing solutions based on the products of newborn cells grown under embryonic conditions, is in the midst of clinical trials of its Hair Stimulating Complex (HSC. Statistically significant new hair growth was seen in HSC-treated subjects at this follow-up time point, one year after their single treatment with HSC. They are currently testing the safety and efficacy of their HSC product as an injectable for hair growth.



3. Aderans: Combatting Hair Loss in Men. Aderans Research Institute (ARI) is currently in the middle of Phase II trials of its much-anticipated, much-delayed new cellular hair regeneration technology. The company hopes to encourage follicular cells to reproduce themselves via a method ARI calls the Ji Gami process, resulting in a virtually unlimited number of hair-generating cellular units produced. During this process, a small piece of tissue is removed from the neckline. Cells are cultivated in controlled conditions where they are encouraged to multiply by the addition of proprietary growth media.
4. RepliCel: Regrow Hair. The Vancouver-based biotech company RepliCel Life Sciences is forging ahead with its clinical trials for hair regeneration therapies. The company was established on the research foundations of two scientists, Kevin McElwee and Rolf Hoffmann, who have done pioneering research into what are called dermal sheath cup cells. These cells are located in hair follicles and contain stem cell-like characteristics that, the scientists believe, have the potential to stimulate regrowth of non-producing hair follicles or regeneration of existing ones. The companys proposed solution sounds remarkably similar to that of Aderans. A small biopsy is taken from the lower back area of a persons scalp since these hair follicles are immune to androgen hormones in men, and through that, about 20 to 25 hair follicles are extracted, explains one website. The dermal sheath cup cells are then isolated from the hair follicles and replicated in a proprietary blend of culture media for as long as three months. The cells are then re-injected into balding areas on the patients scalp, and the procedure is essentially complete.
5. CygenX Treatment for Hair. Cygenx is one of the few companies now actively marketing hair growth serums based on growth factors ethically derived from adult stem cells. The stem cell lines are placed in conditioned media where cytokines, complex proteins and growth factors are secreted in a cultured laboratory environment. The company insists that its Tri-Mix Blend of Conditioned Media is novel and CyGenX® products are the only products made with this proprietary blend and concentration of follicle stimulating and enhancing growth factors.
6. Divine Skin Laboratories. This up-and-coming company is developing new hair-growth products, include Revita, a hair-growth-stimulating shampoo with antioxidant and anti-dihydrotestosterone properties plus hydrating molecules and structural amino acids, and Spectral.RS, a comprehensive minoxidil-free treatment with ingredients to counter stress, perifollicular fibrosis, hormonal disturbances, and vitamin and mineral deficiencies. The most advanced treatments for male pattern baldness, Spectral.DNC and Spectral.DNC-L, compete head-to-head against sales-leader Rogaine, whose only active ingredient is minoxidil. By incorporating Aminexil, procyanidins B-2 and C-1, and other clinically demonstrated hair-growth agents in addition to 5% minoxidil, Spectral.DNC and Spectral.DNC-L perform effectively at the hairline, not just on the vertex of the scalp. Another unique selling proposition of the high-performance Spectral line is the proprietary Nanosome, a tiny phospholipid microsphere that encapsulates active ingredients, penetrates the skin deeper, and releases the compounds slower for greater effectiveness. Competitive products use standard carriers that remain at the surface of the skin and dissipate quickly.
7. Allergan: Bimatoprost for New Hair? Believe it or not, this pharmaceutical giant is now an emerging player in the hair loss market with the ongoing testing of its prostaglanding analog, Latisse (bimatoprost 0.03%), for scalp hair loss, not just eyelash growth. Allergan is currently involved in Phase I clinical trials of Bimatoprost (Latisse) as a potential treatment for hair loss. The FDA has approved use of Latisse for eyelash growth for their topical. Currently, the use of bimatoprost for hair growth on the scalp is considered an off-label use of the drug.

----------


## eqvist

Thanks for the post "thehamp"! When are nr 5,6 and 7 planing to show results if the product working or not?

----------


## thechamp

Spectral f7 need hair how's it going

----------


## NeedHairASAP

still can't tell if I'm miniaturizing or growing, but still going forward-- I think it may be helping


things look good. The circled hair is the same hair I've circled in the other photos

----------


## NeedHairASAP

this is my whirl before, then after

----------


## clandestine

NeedHairASAP; looks as if the lighting is completely different in those before/after shots. Perhaps try to take some photos under more conditions (i.e. lighting, time of day, positioning of camera, focus, etc.)?

That said, do you yourself feel your crown has filled in whatsoever since starting Spectral F7?

----------


## thechamp

:Smile: Looks like your hair is filling in :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

This might surpass minoxidil

----------


## sanook

NeedHairASAP:  the lighting is too different. Can you take another photo with the same lighting as the original? thanks...

----------


## krewel

> this is my whirl before, then after


 Is this from Spectral F7?!?! I mean I can clearly see regrowth and it's difficult to actually believe what I see. Do you have any sideeffects on your skin or something?

----------


## dirkstone

Clandestine, 

Hair is still continuing to slowly look better. It's all a little bit slower than I'd hoped/expected from the initial peach fuzz I was getting, but it's still faster than anything I'd used previously and it does seem to be continuous improvement. That's been my greatest fear since I started using this stuff and seeing results- that it was all going to stop or reverse after the initial results I was getting. That doesn't seem to be happening though. As of today, it's been 6 weeks since I started. I'm excited to think of where things will be in 6 months. FYI, I'm not using this alone. I've continued using 15% Minox with 5% AA at the same time. I also dusted off my Magic Comb and started using it again a few times a week. Will keep you posted.

----------


## doke

> this is my whirl before, then after


 Hi need how many mgs a day are you taking of zinc and did you start taking it the same time as f7,also i wonder if using a dermo roller as well will get the topical into the hair roots with better results?

----------


## Jcm800

> this is my whirl before, then after


 That's looking good to me. Granted the lighting is different-deffo see some changes for the better there?

----------


## clandestine

NeedHairASAP; To reiterate, please try to take an after photo under the same conditions as the before.

dirkstone; Thanks for the update, keep it up man. Remember to document though, even if progress may seem relatively insignificant.

----------


## Jcm800

This stuff is interesting, after 8-9 months on Minox ive hardly got anything to show for it.
Keep the updates coming please.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

ya ill try and get some better lighting

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Hi need how many mgs a day are you taking of zinc and did you start taking it the same time as f7,also i wonder if using a dermo roller as well will get the topical into the hair roots with better results?


 I can't recall when I started taking zinc. Maybe 2-3 months ago? I doubt it was the zinc. However, zinc can't hurt.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Is this from Spectral F7?!?! I mean I can clearly see regrowth and it's difficult to actually believe what I see. Do you have any sideeffects on your skin or something?


 I don't think I've had any side effects. At least my face hasn't turned blue or anything drastic.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

is it possible its just anogen/telogen hair phases?

----------


## Ted

> I can't recall when I started taking zinc. Maybe 2-3 months ago? I doubt it was the zinc. However, zinc can't hurt.


 I'm very skeptical about f7, but it does look like you have had some success.
About zinc, I don't think to much of it is good for your hair as it increases testosterone and therefore DHT.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I'm very skeptical about f7, but it does look like you have had some success.
> About zinc, I don't think to much of it is good for your hair as it increases testosterone and therefore DHT.


 Its good for hair because it inceases DHT? that doesn't make much sense...


propecia decreases testosterone and DHT and therefore its good for hair.... so?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

any better?

----------


## cleverusername

The lighting from the before and after picture is still different which makes it a little difficult to tell, but I think I can see some improvement happening.

----------


## Ted

> Its good for hair because it inceases DHT? that doesn't make much sense...
> 
> 
> propecia decreases testosterone and DHT and therefore its good for hair.... so?


 Although your hair seems to be longer in the after pics it looks like you have got some improvement.

You read my last message wrong.
I think to much zinc is bad for your hair. I am taking zinc myself to return libido after my finas use. Can't say it's done much of anything to the hair the 4-5 months I have taken it.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

yes, usually when my hair is this long, the bald spot looks like a dent-- its really bare-- I'm almost positive this is an improvement.

this would lead me to believe the hair in the front is probably not miniaturizing. 



but, who knows, as you guys can tell my photo records suck and its no easier to tell in real life.

----------


## sanook

NeedHairASAP: thanks for uploading another pic. The lighting and angle still isn't really matched up well... the original shot has warmer light. However I think it's fair to say there's some sort of improvement. How many days between those photos? It will be interesting to see what your hairline looks like in the coming months.

By the way... how did you get your hands on this product?

----------


## sanook

Also, I just noticed it looks like you're using a flash in your recent photos. Try turning the flash off in your camera settings...

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Also, I just noticed it looks like you're using a flash in your recent photos. Try turning the flash off in your camera settings...


 no, no flash. Im thinking maybe I should turn it on. I really do not know why the light is so different. I didn't think I used a flash in either, but I must have in the first because I definitely didn't in the second.

----------


## sanook

maybe it was the mode you had it set on... try taking a shot in each different mode and see if one of them has similar lighting to the original?  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

And I'm using fin three times a week and spectral f7 morning and night

----------


## doke

well them mice got good regrowth and i wonder if some of us have stress hair loss thinking that its mpb f7 may work a miracle,i have ordered two bottles to go with the dnc nanoxidil.
Age stop uk has a 10% off all there products up to 30th jan and as an existing customer i got futher discount so two bottles for £42. :Smile:  :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

I think We are all stressed which leads to premature balding and greying

----------


## thechamp

Do you feel you are having positive results any one else cling results

----------


## thechamp

Need hair are you wining or looseing with spectralf7

----------


## krewel

I can *clearly* see regrowth. I don't know it it's me but that's very impressive. Did you really not shop these pics?

----------


## clandestine

I highly doubt NeedHairASAP would go to the effort of shopping.

My only doubt lies in the vastly different lighting. But if he says he's seeing regrowth, I'm likely to take his word for it.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

its tough to say guys. hair is longer, but it looks significantly better from the picture showing how obviously bald the area was-- too good to blame on such a small difference in hair length.


no, no photo shopping here


i'll try to figure out the lighting


in the front, its hard to tell. My front-left side is balding almost severely

----------


## NeedHairASAP

it would be nice if somebody else- anybody else- had similar, even questionable, results.

however it seems im the only one with pictures. Albeit, there have been a few seemingly genuine people on here claiming results similar to mine

----------


## measured optimism

following this thread closely, but not using the product.  any word from Spectral re: announcements of efficacy etc.?

----------


## doke

I just received my order this morning of two spectral f7s and have applied the nanoxidil first and waited for 15 mins and then the f7 as this is what spectral advise.
So lets wait and see in a few weeks if any diff at all,i must say that both topicals sink into the scalp well,i wanted to ask need do you just spray the lotion on or massage it all over the scalp? :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

I use one mil
Morning and night with a dropper goes futher stuf the ten sprays

----------


## thechamp

We want pics to prove it

----------


## sanook

> I just received my order this morning of two spectral f7s and have applied the nanoxidil first and waited for 15 mins and then the f7 as this is what spectral advise.
> So lets wait and see in a few weeks if any diff at all,i must say that both topicals sink into the scalp well,i wanted to ask need do you just spray the lotion on or massage it all over the scalp?


 if you could document your experience with clear before/after photos (flash turned off) it would be very much appreciated by many of us on here  :Smile:

----------


## Reece

Please stop condoanig hocus pocus, until there is physical evidence of success. I feel these posts do injustice to the board and quite frankly seem like straight advertisements from unqualified 3rd parties. I realize this thread is the most applicable but, a majority of the posts are coming from the same poster who seems motivated to sell another unproven cream.

Please do not discount the educated follower as we are aware of the technology available. Good luck with your solution but, prease move to another forum.

----------


## doke

I will take some photos and see how it goes.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Please stop condoanig hocus pocus, until there is physical evidence of success. I feel these posts do injustice to the board and quite frankly seem like straight advertisements from unqualified 3rd parties. I realize this thread is the most applicable but, a majority of the posts are coming from the same poster who seems motivated to sell another unproven cream.
> 
> Please do not discount the educated follower as we are aware of the technology available. Good luck with your solution but, prease move to another forum.


 youre a moron.... please stay off the thread if it bothers you



this is probably not going to work, however, it does have asstressin-b in it, and asstressin-b was found to significantly grow back hair, so why not give it a try? and why not keep track of it on this forum?


TRX2 was a complete joke. This has asstressin-b in it, so its at least worth a look.


and I hope you're not accusing me of being "motivated" to sell creams. I don't see anybody on this thread coming across like they're trying to sell anything.

----------


## thechamp

I agree my hair seems to be filling in propecia 2 times a week spectral f7 2 months in twice a day

----------


## Morbo

INeedHairASAP, Reece is absolutely right and he has put it down rather (too) kindly. So please refrain from that kind of juvenile language. It reflects poorly on you.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> INeedHairASAP, Reece is absolutely right and he has put it down rather (too) kindly. So please refrain from that kind of juvenile language. It reflects poorly on you.


 oh, ok, sorry, I guess I'll stop posting.

----------


## doke

hi need do not stop posting we are all in this together and its interesting keeping a log of progress if any on f7 or any other treatments on the other subjects. :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

And no one has posted any positive pics I think need hair is right this ant gonna do shit

----------


## bluesuedeshoes

the champ, you did this in the trx2 thread. Going from thinking it's working to thinking it's not doing anything, in the matter of a couple of days. 

For everyone's sanity and your own, please take some photos and then only report back when you know for sure it is having some effect or not. Otherwise you lead everyone else on a wild goose chase (i.e. no real direction). It's just updates the thread with no real help to anyone. As an aside, I do think you need to worry less about the condition of your hair, especially as you have very little mpb going on.

Needhair, please still keep us informed of how this treatment goes. Be great if this astressin is the real deal.

----------


## TestMouse

> oh, ok, sorry, I guess I'll stop posting.


 Bro, shake those last couple of posts off...never have I suspected that you were selling anything here, and when Reese made his/her comments about people here selling stuff, I never suspected she was talking about you...I check this thread every day looking for YOUR updates and pictures, and I think it's safe to say that I am not the only one that appreciates your feedback on this product...PLEASE! just shake those haters off and keep us posted.....ok?

----------


## TestMouse

> INeedHairASAP, Reece is absolutely right and he has put it down rather (too) kindly. So please refrain from that kind of juvenile language. It reflects poorly on you.


 Morbo...I completely dissagree. "kindly"? I thought it was insulting and uncalled for...the same way I see your post quoted above to need ASAP.

You want to talk about "reflects poorly"? go look in the mirror. And if you don't want/like to hear about NeedHairASAP's progress with SpectralF7, don't read it...but for you & reese to accuse him like you have is the most "juvenile language" I've seen on this thread so far...

I appreciate NeedHairASAP's and everyone elses efforts here to test this product and post pictures of their success's and failures. We are ALL in the same situation here...we want our hair back...same team, same fight...so get off his back! And I would imagine there has to be some language in the Terms Of Use(TOU) about attacking other posters personally, and IMO your's and reese's post's qualify as a TOU violation...just say'n

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I'm not done posting

----------


## clandestine

Nice mate, we appreciate the progress updates.

----------


## doke

just off subject but have you guys seen antiandrogen on you tube video,he has ru58841 and tells you how he is making his own topical.
The only thing is that the powder is expensive and hard to get hold of in stable condition i think 10grms costs about $450 from china and a company in us but i think anti is going to let me know soon. :EEK!:

----------


## Morbo

> Morbo...I completely dissagree. "kindly"? I thought it was insulting and uncalled for...the same way I see your post quoted above to need ASAP.
> 
> You want to talk about "reflects poorly"? go look in the mirror. And if you don't want/like to hear about NeedHairASAP's progress with SpectralF7, don't read it...but for you & reese to accuse him like you have is the most "juvenile language" I've seen on this thread so far...
> 
> I appreciate NeedHairASAP's and everyone elses efforts here to test this product and post pictures of their success's and failures. We are ALL in the same situation here...we want our hair back...same team, same fight...so get off his back! And I would imagine there has to be some language in the Terms Of Use(TOU) about attacking other posters personally, and IMO your's and reese's post's qualify as a TOU violation...just say'n


 Ok buddy, I don't know who you are or why you have so far spend all your posts on promoting this obvious scam, but let me get this straight:

I didn't insult 'NeedHairASAP'. If I wanted to insult 'NeedHairASAP' I would've countered his _"you're a moron_" (on something he disagrees with) with a "you're a baby" which I didn't do. I called his reply what it was; a juvenile response. 
Second I wouldn't have called him out on it, if it wasn't for the mere fact that I see him use this kind of languange constantly throughout the forum.

Neither did Reece's post have any insulting or unproper language in it whatsoever. He rightfully and politely ("please") pointed out that this an unproven product, made by a shady company, which has been kicked up for months by the same obscure users and during this period has showed absolutely no results.
This *is* a scam, that a blind man could see from miles away and the purpose of hitting money out of the pockets of gullible or - better yet - desperate people.

You're right, we're all in this togheter and need to stick out for each. I wouldn't be a good friend if I were to recommend people I know to send money to a Nigerian e-mailscammer, just like I wouldn't have the best intentions if I wouldn't warn people not to spend money on this.

Let me be clear that Reece's post has so far done more good, was more sound and was made with better intentions than any of the people that have so far actually encouraged "INeedHairASAP" in wasting his well-earned money on this and checking his hair daily to see if he gained one more hair on the top of his head.

This place is called 'the bald truth'. The purpose of it is to support, inform and warn each other not to direct each other to another snake oil seller. If this bald truth results in hate and name calling we're on a different level.

Just to let you know that your "takes one to know one"-reply makes absolutely no sense.

----------


## TestMouse

> Ok buddy, I don't know who you are or why you have so far spend all your posts on promoting this obvious scam, but let me get this straight:
> 
> I didn't insult 'NeedHairASAP'. If I wanted to insult 'NeedHairASAP' I would've countered his _"you're a moron_" (on something he disagrees with) with a "you're a baby" which I didn't do. I called his reply what it was; a juvenile response. 
> Second I wouldn't have called him out on it, if it wasn't for the mere fact that I see him use this kind of languange constantly throughout the forum.
> 
> Neither did Reece's post have any insulting or unproper language in it whatsoever. He rightfully and politely ("please") pointed out that this an unproven product, made by a shady company, which has been kicked up for months by the same obscure users and during this period has showed absolutely no results.
> This *is* a scam, that a blind man could see from miles away and the purpose of hitting money out of the pockets of gullible or - better yet - desperate people.
> 
> You're right, we're all in this togheter and need to stick out for each. I wouldn't be a good friend if I were to recommend people I know to send money to a Nigerian e-mailscammer, just like I wouldn't have the best intentions if I wouldn't warn people not to spend money on this.
> ...


 



This thread is about Spectral f7 and astressin-b...not you are your wing man reese's opinion...no one comes here to read your off topic opinions about other people on this thread...we don't need you or reese to save us from anything or anyone either....so, now that you've warned us, leave us alone. And please don't reply to this post as it is a major waste of my time talking to you. TIA!

----------


## thechamp

Spectralf7 is advertised as early stage thining hair and I'm using fin 3 for times a week now I have tried fin 3 times a week before with no results now my hair is doing ok just a heads up

----------


## antman

hey everyone

i'm 21; around norwood 2.5 with thinning all over.
i'm one of those lurkers that mainly just reads and doesn't post. I've just started using F7 on first Feb 2012. I'll post before and after pics every 3 months. regardless of results i plan to use it for at least a year unless i develop any weird side effects. yes, I am fully aware there is no evidence that this works but i wanna try it. the main reason for this post is so that in 3 months i won't just come out of the blue. if it works, it works or if not, that's life. hopefully my results will inform readers whether or not to try this product. 
also, i am using a dropper to apply the product.
goodluck to people using this product. and please keep this thread alive  :Smile:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

the two scientist with the asstressin B blog, the ones conducting some testing..... has anybody heard their opinion on spectral f-7? that would be great

----------


## Mojo Risin

They said it cannot work when applied topically.

But even the blog is a fake so ...

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> They said it cannot work when applied topically.
> 
> But even the blog is a fake so ...


 huh? the blog is fake?

has anybody emailed the company to ask about the discrepancy between their claims and some scientists(the bloggers)?

----------


## antman

what is the web address for this blog?

----------


## Mojo Risin

http://www.hairloss-research.com/

----------


## thechamp

What a piece of shit site they also say green tea cures baldness hahaha if only it was that easy

----------


## Mojo Risin

Yeah they banned me for saying their website was a joke.
Look at their ''research team''.

*Sarah Campeau Omeopath and Yoga instructor.*

----------


## thechamp

Update need hair

----------


## NeedHairASAP

crown looks good but having trouble deciding how the product is doing on my hairline


cant put much faith in the product if I'm the only one with "results"

----------


## thechamp

But I'm
On fin 3 4 times a week and my hair is early stage thining

----------


## antman

i wonder if retin-a would help with absorption. i'm thinking of using it with spectral f7

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> i wonder if retin-a would help with absorption. i'm thinking of using it with spectral f7


 I'd be careful



@champ

a lot of people don't bother posting, so the lack of other posted results doesn't necessarily mean it doesnt work-- however it is kind of discouraging

----------


## Hair Bear

I'm sure we will hear from others eventually, as I type this message I am sure there is someone out there making their own evaluations on the product, weather they post here or not is perhaps dependent on the welcome they receive, I have seen many new members on many boards get grilled for their input at an early stage of their board life so our hostile attitudes may be at fault here.

Yep and I am aware that this is my second post here.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thechamp

All hype but nothing

----------


## clandestine

Relevant review from amazon.com




> According to the website, Spectral.F7 "contains 15 parts per million or 0.015g/L of astressin-B in solution". Astressin-B is the "working" ingredient. It goes further to state, "it contains no solvents other than water". Therefore, there are only two ingrediants - water and astressin-B.
> 
> So lets put this into perspective:
> 
> For the comparison, lets use a Liter of Coke.
> 
> 1L = 1000ML, so there are 1,000 Millileters in a liter. 
> 1ML = 1g 
> 1g = 5 "drops" 
> ...


 Combine this with the notion that Astressin-B cannot be absorbed topically, and there's your answer regarding efficacy of this treatment.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Relevant review from amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> Combine this with the notion that Astressin-B cannot be absorbed topically, and there's your answer regarding efficacy of this treatment.


 things dont look good. I guess this is how they produce it so cheap. Although to be fair, each bottle is much less than one liter




also, it has a very distinct smell that makes it hard for me to believe its only water and a micro drop of asstressin b

but again, those are some pretty disheartening statistics

----------


## Zoidberg

In regards to Spectral.F7 I read this interesting post on another forum and thought it definitely worth sharing (I'd like to add that I don't know if his science is accurate but it seems well educated and plausible to me) : 




> This is the reason why cortisol levels and hair shedding/loss are intertwined. 
> 
> Cortisol(Corticosteroids) blocks cellular differentiation.
> 
> So, the reason we experience hair loss is because cortisol response from the DHT sensitivity eventually halts our hair stem cells from differentiating into the hair follicle matrix. At the same time the hair follicle matrix which produces the keratinized portion of the hair, is susceptible as well. Therefore over time as cortisol levels increase and begin to saturate the matrix the hair matrix itself begins to get smaller and thinner, then the matrix is unable to build a thick healthy follicle. 
> 
> Second, nano lipid encapsulation does actually work very well for large molecule chemicals; > 1000g/mol. 
> 
> Third, after the cortisol is removed the cellular differentiation is immediately resumed.
> ...


 It's not quite an endoresment of F7 and I don't think the original poster has anything to do do with dslabs, but he is the author of a blog called "Homemade Hair Regrowth".

I'd just like to quote a little more of what he said on nano encapsulation as I found it quite interesting:




> Basically they use the same fat the makes up our cells membrane. They mix this into a solution containing whichever compound you want to encapsulate. Take that mixture and subject it to high frequency vibrations. The fat then clumps together into very small spheres which gives you basic lipid encapsulation. Nano sized lipid encapsulation I believe requires hypersonic vibrations or something like that.
> 
> I believe they use phosphitydlcholine as the fat.
> 
> Anyways, our cells want the fat for their membranes so they start absorbing the fat into themselves and as they do that the mixed in ingredients are absorbed as well. Picture two air bubbles in water combining it's similar to that.
> 
> So with the hair treatment the nano encapsulated product should get absorbed into the hair follicles where it is then absorbed into the cell.
> 
> So that's how it works, generally.


 Basically it's renewed my curiosity in this product and made me think it might not be the b/s I thought it was.

.....I'm still not going to buy F7 until I see any evidence of it working though.

----------


## thechamp

Its going to take a long time to get results

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> In regards to Spectral.F7 I read this interesting post on another forum and thought it definitely worth sharing (I'd like to add that I don't know if his science is accurate but it seems well educated and plausible to me) : 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite an endoresment of F7 and I don't think the original poster has anything to do do with dslabs, but he is the author of a blog called "Homemade Hair Regrowth".
> 
> I'd just like to quote a little more of what he said on nano encapsulation as I found it quite interesting:
> 
> 
> ...


 


we should ask the guy from this post about the other guy's post talking about the small amount of astressinb

----------


## bmartin1134

> we should ask the guy from this post about the other guy's post talking about the small amount of astressinb


 Other than blocking the corticotropin release factor, the full effects of the astressin-b are unknown. 

From other experiences I can say that synthetic compounds tend to have half lives orders of magnitudes greater than their recombinant forms. For example, IGF-lr3 has a half life of like 4 hours while IGF is 15 mins. That being said I am not sure if Astr.B is recombinant or not; I think it is synthetic.

Anyways, hairloss is a collection of multiple genetic traits, so each person would respond differently. Until clinical trials are performed it is difficult to establish a statistically acceptable dosage. 

In regards to the ds labs, I can only guess. I believe however that the drugs effects are cumulative though, so it may build up over time to become a great enough dosage to be effective.

What gets me really excited about this is the fact that the final version of this product(not dslabs) may only need to be applied once every 1-3 months which would be awesome compared to minox.

Women can have their deprovera and we can have our Astr-B.


Last note, don't get it into your head that you are going to just magically sprout hairs. Hair follicles are very reliant on their neighbor hairs. So while in 4-5 months you will have more hair, it will likely take another 8-12 months to fully rebuild a bald spot. Sorry, but regenerative medicine is much slower that repairing medicine.

I make no specific claims or endorsements of any product and these are only my opinions.

Thanks!

----------


## antman

hey bmartin1134 r u trying spectral f7

----------


## bmartin1134

> hey bmartin1134 r u trying spectral f7


 No, I am doing my own thing.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> What gets me really excited about this is the fact that the final version of this product(not dslabs) may only need to be applied once every 1-3 months which would be awesome compared to minox.


 Can You share more info about this product ?
Thanks.

----------


## bmartin1134

> Can You share more info about this product ?
> Thanks.


 I meant whatever product comes after clinical trials and if it works. We all will have to wait and see, unless someone has some astr-b that they are using and would like to share.

I am thinking that it may be like deprovera and be administered by a MD in an office.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> I meant whatever product comes after clinical trials and if it works. We all will have to wait and see, unless someone has some astr-b that they are using and would like to share.
> 
> I am thinking that it may be like deprovera and be administered by a MD in an office.


 Ok. I thought You meant a specific product thats about to come out.
I don't really mind the brand or anything.. two things are important: it has to work and it has to be safe.. although simple we have no product today that goes both ways.

----------


## bmartin1134

Well keep an eye on the one I am working on.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hairmagic

Hey guys, been reading here for a few months, and decided that I would start on spectral f7.

I am 27 and probably started thinning at 25.

I just began f7 yesterday and have also ordered Revita shampoo and also Revita.cor conditioner. I also plan on taking MSM 2000 mg daily. Any thoughts? Input would be much appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## bmartin1134

> Hey guys, been reading here for a few months, and decided that I would start on spectral f7.
> 
> I am 27 and probably started thinning at 25.
> 
> I just began f7 yesterday and have also ordered Revita shampoo and also Revita.cor conditioner. I also plan on taking MSM 2000 mg daily. Any thoughts? Input would be much appreciated. Thanks.


 Add biotin sublingual lozenges as well. Do the MSM sublingual as well if you can, otherwise its just a waste of money, in my opinion.

----------


## Hairmagic

As far as mg, you mean mcg? I see in the biotin it's measured in msg as is the MSM.

Also, the MSM sublingual I am only finding ones that also contain B-12. Does it have to be pure MSM sublingual? Thanks for your suggestion.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

Honestly, I used 10,000 units of biotin a day, which is a lot, and I expected a lot.. but got nothing to report really.

As for MSM, I use several grams now plus balm with 10% MSM.

----------


## bmartin1134

> Honestly, I used 10,000 units of biotin a day, which is a lot, and I expected a lot.. but got nothing to report really.
> 
> As for MSM, I use several grams now plus balm with 10% MSM.


 Sublingual or oral?

----------


## StressedToTheBald

Oral. But what is the major difference, if the content is the same, pure MSM, 1000mg etc.

----------


## bmartin1134

> Oral. But what is the major difference, if the content is the same, pure MSM, 1000mg etc.


 Absorption rates are different. On average and depending on the product, sublingual is usually about 5 times more efficient at getting stuff into your blood stream.

Also, biotin is usually and naturally already saturated pretty well in the stomach anyways, better to use a sublingual version to actually get increased amounts in your blood stream.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Absorption rates are different. On average and depending on the product, sublingual is usually about 5 times more efficient at getting stuff into your blood stream.
> 
> Also, biotin is usually and naturally already saturated pretty well in the stomach anyways, better to use a sublingual version to actually get increased amounts in your blood stream.


 Would You suggest I should try that with MSM that is marked for oral use. I mean its a bit bitter but that doesn't bother me.. I didn't know that stuff about absorption rates and blood stream relation.. I guess I always thought its the same, to get something in blood stream, stomach is the only route..

----------


## thechamp

Thats the question  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

Any one have any new news on spectralf7?

----------


## Mojo Risin

> Any one have any new news on spectralf7?


 Yeah, snake-oil.

/endthread

----------


## TestMouse

NeedHairASAP, In your opinion, is Spectral F7 snake oil?

----------


## thechamp

There would be results everywhere

----------


## thechamp

What's the latest need hair ????

----------


## thechamp

Some one give us a update on this

----------


## NeedHairASAP

nothing to report

not promising

----------


## thechamp

Both are a waste of time trx2 wasted 
My money spectralf7 same shit ok what's next to try

----------


## thechamp

Whats your next move how much longer you going to give this stuff

----------


## Hairmagic

Ok, so I have been on a few things including Spectral F7, and it seems that my hair shedding has halted to quite a normal day to day shed (50 -10).

So this is what I am doing:

- 2000mg MSG
- Hair, Skin, and Nails complex (which taking two pills a day has 1000 mcg of biotin)
- DS Revita Shampoo
- DS Revita.cor conditioner
- Spectral f7
- Just got a Derma Roller and starting using it before applying f7
-Ordered 5000 mcg sublingual of Biotin (going to switch from h,s,n complex)

I don't  know about hair growth yet but honestly I am growing nails faster and my skin is much softer. It seems like its working so far, so I am going to continue. I am not getting any side effects either, btw. I also believe this is more the vitamins than f7, but I just wanted to give an update.

----------


## thechamp

But I put that down to propecia not f7

----------


## bearhard

FYI: Iv'e now been using F7 for 2 months, morning and evening, and I think it helps..perhaps too early to say, but I'm gonna stick with it for a total of minimum 6 months to get to a conclusion.

If im not wrong, it seems there's more small hairs on my temples (hard to tell if they are new or only old ones that is miniaturizing). 

Besides F7, I'm atm only using Regenepure NT+DR, and once in a while Revita.Cor and a homemade blend of aromatherapy oils (almond, jojoba, neem, tea tree, thyme, YlangYlang, rosemary, aloe etc.).

Will update later if something happens...

----------


## thechamp

Bon jovi wrote a song about this treatment

----------


## Jcm800

Champ it's living on a prayer. Also you're on Propecia along with this stuff-oh and prob Trx2 as well-which of those three do you think is helping your hair? Stick with the Propecia and give posting a break dude.

----------


## Ted

Haha! I'm picturing this in my head when I see you two discussing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-xr...eature=related

----------


## clandestine

Ted, that's hilarious. I use to resent champ's posts, but now I find them quite funny. He's definitely a personality around the forums. Took me the longest while to realize he was using the title portion of the post for half of what he says, thought he was mental or something.

----------


## thechamp

Prayer I mean propecia helps but I get sides sore balls weight gain but **** no other options

----------


## Jcm800

> Haha! I'm picturing this in my head when I see you two discussing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-xr...eature=related


 Lol! Yeah that sums it up  :Wink:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

looks to be getting better maybe

----------


## Jcm800

Appreciate the picture update. But is that it? One small circled hair? Hopefully there's more to come..

----------


## Mojo Risin

> looks to be getting better maybe


 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

You're kidding right.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Appreciate the picture update. But is that it? One small circled hair? Hopefully there's more to come..


 lol no thats one of the hairs I've been circling throughout the photos as a point of reference

----------


## thechamp

And get a refund on this shit

----------


## Jcm800

> lol no thats one of the hairs I've been circling throughout the photos as a point of reference


 Lol ok  :Smile:  Any chance of linking other previous pics you have? Easier to see any improvements that way?

----------


## Mojo Risin

I can't believe people buy this sh*t.

----------


## thechamp

Not sure what to do  it ember doke saying 2 percent rogaine 3times a dat

----------


## Jcm800

> Not sure what to do  it ember doke saying 2 percent rogaine 3times a dat


 Say what? Champ slow down when you're typing dude.

----------


## thechamp

Propecia gets me fat what about dut would that be way worse for sides,also I rember doke saying something about using 2 percent minoxidil 3 times a day

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Propecia gets me fat what about dut would that be way worse for sides,also I rember doke saying something about using 2 percent minoxidil 3 times a day


 If Finasteride is giving you the side effect of weight gain (due to elevated estrogen levels) then Dutasteride will feminize your hormone make up even more.

----------


## thechamp

Well next step might be nanoxidil any one tried that spectral f7 seems a waste of time and money

----------


## NeedHairASAP

FML... calling gho

----------


## thechamp

Waste of money need hair

----------


## thechamp

I read something buy spencer korbab taking propecia twice a week might be enough I might try that

----------


## Jcm800

Korbab? Isn't that something you eat on a saturday night after a few beers in town? :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

AhahahgH spencer korban how ever u say his name I read he says propecia twice a week can work

----------


## gutted

> AhahahgH spencer korban how ever u say his name I read he says propecia twice a week can work


 champ, you need to stick with one treatment. Also from the pics you posted in the trx2 thread you do not look like you have mpb.

----------


## thechamp

Is this treatment better than minoxidil :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thechamp

??????? Spectralf7 scam?

----------


## thechamp

???? Any updates at all on f7

----------


## thechamp

Am new to the forum and thought this might be of interest. I have never written on any hair loss forums but this was significant enough for me to share. I am 37 yr old who has used many different combinations of minox & finasteride since i was 21. Hairloss started with receeding hairline when i started minox which thickened hair but nothing for hairline. kept receeding. added finast to minox and was able to keep what i had with no improvement in hairline but stopped recession problems. I have stuck to this regimine for years with the understanding that at least i would keep what i have. Started using spectral dnc, revita shampoo and finasteride a few years back. I read in some forums that spectral dnc helped with frontal hairline and in my situation it had a positive effect in that my hairline at the temples seemed to fill in a bit but nothing dramatic enough to write about. A few of months back i added spectral f7 with astessin b (astressin b has been shown to grow hair on hairless rats in trials). I can with absolute certainty say that i am experiencing significant growth in the temple region and i'm not talking about peach fuzz or the white barely visible hairs. These hairs are dark in color and are coming in all around the outside of my temples. I have had times early in my treatment of hairloss with minox & finast where i thought this "peach fuzz" would turn into dark terminal hairs and it never did. I have a small birthmark on my hairline very near the right temple which i use as a reference point which is right on the edge of my hairline. This birthmark is now totally covered with dark terminal hairs. Anyone who has been doing this as long as i have will tell you that nothing out there works well on the temple region of the hairline. I have tried it all. I wash with the Revita shampoo keeping it on the scalp for at least 5min. When hair is dry, i apply only 1/3 ml of the spectral f7 only on my hairline at the temples. Wait 10 min then apply 1ml of the spectral dnc to the temples and most of my frontal scalp. I also take a 1/4 of proscar 5mg. i do this once a day as i found out long ago that i could achieve the same results without dosing with a minox product twice a day. I would also add that i mix my spectral dnc with 5%minox solution to make it last longer. 5% minox is cheap while the spectral dnc is about 35 dollars. I take about 20 ml of the spectral dnc and mix it with about 40ml of generic minox. i only use the spectral f7 on my temples b/c this is where i wanted to see an "effect". I would also add that the spectral f7 is designed to be used as a booster to existing treatment and it should be used as such. I have read that people have used it as a stand alone with very little in the way of resuts. Anyway hope this is useful to somone out there. If anyone has anything they've used that works well on frotal/temple regrowth I'd love to hear about it.

----------


## thechamp

But I think f7 is helping a week of propecia no shedding

----------


## thechamp

We've had rave reviews from customers and will, in the future, put up on our website before/after photos and information on our company trials.

I personally have been using F7 for nearly 3 months. About 3 weeks after starting treatment, I was seeing about 1/4th the amount of hair I was previously seeing in the shower drain. In the last 6 weeks, my hair grew as much as it had in the previous 10 - 12 weeks. It is also noticeably shinier and looks a lot more healthy.

Please note, Spectral F7 is not meant to be used on its own when treating more advanced hair loss, or hair loss caused by more aggressive factors, such as hereditary or genetic hair loss.

----------


## Mojo Risin

Stop advertising this scam product.

Thanks.

----------


## thechamp

But I think it's helping a Norwood 1 that's all I'm saying

----------


## Jcm800

And next week you'll be saying its a scam, give it a rest champ - you're so predictable it's not funny anymore dude.

----------


## dubguy

This is my first post here, have read the thread with great interest and just thought I would add my tuppenceworth.

From what I have read up on astressin B it seems it may work very well for stress induced hair loss. Well I have developed Alopecia Areata in the last year and the hair on the top of my head is thinning quite abit eventhough I am on Propecia and Rogaine.

For what it is worth, I would love for this Spectral F7 product to work, but let's get real, this discovery of Astessin B was highlighted last year and people talk about maybe 5 years away from ordinary people possibley getting huge benifits, and whop, bang, a company has it out in a product early 2012.

That soon, really? Did they do extensive tests/trials? Does this absorb through the skin adequately? If so, does the product contain the right amount of Astressin B in it?

Is it better for MPB or Alopecia Areata or equally both? Does Spectral hope to get the FDA to approve it anytime soon? If it really is the real McCoy, will others follow suit?
How did they get it to market so soon? Could it be because, people are desperate for a solution, even if it is a half baked one, they'll still part with their euros/pounds/dollars in alot of cases.

I am skeptical, very, I am tempted to buy the product, but think I will be wasting my euros.

Anybody using it good luck, enjoy reading the thread and will follow it to see for any updates.

----------


## doke

hi jcm how you getting on with your hair loss regrime are you still using trx?

----------


## Jcm800

Hiya doke - yeah I jumped back on it, most likely foolishly, but desperation more than anything. Even thinking more about Fin, but don't know if I'll ever try that.

----------


## doke

hi jc i asked the bald truth if i was allowed to post the link for the web site that sells sinere antiandrogen flutagel and finastagel as well as many hard to get higher dose minoxidil and its in russia i think but have english flag at top of page which is nice of them,cloud9 wants to get some as sinere web site no longer sells direct anymore.
So guys the link is  http://forhair.webasyst.net/shop/
ps guys ask about polaris labs new nr10 which is 16&#37; minoxidil pluse added extras before ordering as they told me they will contact there supplier to see if available. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Lol thanks mate,I'll give it a miss, already on a potential scam treatment, not trying others. 
This summer it'll be a buzz cut for me I think and gradual acceptance that my hairy days are coming to an end.

----------


## thechamp

Just on spectralf7 nearly two weeks of propecia 4 months on f7 my hairs looking better

----------


## thechamp

I can deffenitly say my hair is thicker jc from 1 ml f7 morning and night my brother commented today

----------


## Mojo Risin

Nice propaganda bro.

----------


## thechamp

I honestly think this will
Help along with mixodil for thickening hair

----------


## thechamp

Jc have you ever tried propecia

----------


## bearhard

Update: used for about 5-6 months now, got half a bottle left of my last bottle. And it will be the very last bottle as well!! Sssnake oil crap!! DS labs and their cutting edge, give me a break! 

At least I've tried it and give u guys my feedback - so hopefully I can save others some time and money..peace out, GL & HF to Histogen

----------


## Jazz1

> This is my first post here, have read the thread with great interest and just thought I would add my tuppenceworth.
> 
> From what I have read up on astressin B it seems it may work very well for stress induced hair loss. Well I have developed Alopecia Areata in the last year and the hair on the top of my head is thinning quite abit eventhough I am on Propecia and Rogaine.
> 
> For what it is worth, I would love for this Spectral F7 product to work, but let's get real, this discovery of Astessin B was highlighted last year and people talk about maybe 5 years away from ordinary people possibley getting huge benifits, and whop, bang, a company has it out in a product early 2012.
> 
> That soon, really? Did they do extensive tests/trials? Does this absorb through the skin adequately? If so, does the product contain the right amount of Astressin B in it?
> 
> Is it better for MPB or Alopecia Areata or equally both? Does Spectral hope to get the FDA to approve it anytime soon? If it really is the real McCoy, will others follow suit?
> ...


 There's. Cure for alopecia areata, i know several people who have this and cured it. Those chemicals they give us cause these bloody hairloss problems, ever since fitting reverse osmosis and water softener my alopecia patches grew back also my hair sheds less. I have pictures proof  :Smile: ? Pm me

----------

